# MK-677 powder



## TheFlyingHammer (Aug 13, 2014)

Just received 10g of raw MK677 from a Chinese supplier and wanted to know if it's unusual that its a beige/off yellow color. Haven't ordered this raw before so unsure of the usual appearance. Any replies from knowledgeable heads would be much appreciated.


----------

